# HELP! :( Your PC ran into a problem and needs to restart.



## Duncancustom (Jun 20, 2016)

Help! I used my computer on Saturday-no problem, went to start it up yesterday and I get a prompt that says "preparing automatic repair" then it goes to a blue screen that says,  your PC ran into a problem and needs to restart. We'll restart for you.
You can search online later for this error: FAT_FILE_SYSTEM as well as NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM.

It does this over and over, never goes to another screen or anything.
What can I do to fix this? I googled some other forums and have tried F8 and restarting, pulling battery and nothing worked. I left it up overnight to see if it just had to do it's thing for a few hours and woke up to it doing the same thing.
I do have windows 10, it automatically updated about a month ago. Computer is a Toshiba Satellite C55-B5200. I am not very computer detailed, I know a bit about them but not all of this technical stuff.

Anyone have any suggestions!? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

try going into bios.. press F2 when booting up and disable fast boot setting. then try safe mode again using the f8 key again. run a scan for errors. search cmd. 
open the command.. prompt admin type,
* sfc /scannow* 
(with the space) and press enter.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*Toshiba Satellite C55-B5200 Laptop* (PSCLUU-00X00D)

It originally came with Windows 8.1 64-bit.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

bobs-here said:


> try going into bios.. press F2 when booting up and disable fast boot setting. then try safe mode again using the f8 key again. run a scan for errors. search cmd.
> open the command.. prompt admin type,
> * sfc /scannow*
> (with the space) and press enter.


This is NOT going to do anything [other than disable fast boot] F8 does not access safe mode in win10. If you want to access safe mode and your system will not allow access to windows, you are going to have to boot with your win10 install media OR a rescue disk; again F8 does not access safe mode.


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

crjdriver said:


> This is NOT going to do anything [other than disable fast boot] F8 does not access safe mode in win10. If you want to access safe mode and your system will not allow access to windows, you are going to have to boot with your win10 install media OR a rescue disk; again F8 does not access safe mode.


agreed and thanks, crjdriver

hopefully the disable of fastboot may help with the boot cycle and a download the Win10 ISO on a working computer and performing a startup repair, booting from the Win10 DVD/USB can help with repairs.

safemode seen as said.. here: http://www.digitalcitizen.life/4-ways-boot-safe-mode-windows-10


----------

